# Diamond in the rough



## John G04 (Jan 25, 2019)

I found a cool little 24 inch schwinn on craigslist and had to have it. I have a soft spot for 24 inch schwinns with tanks and especially maroon ones since a maroon 24 inch is what got me started in bikes. The guy i got it from said he dad wrote whats on the back fender on pretty much everything he had and that it was his Dads when he was a kid! It’s all complete but the paint is really rusty in some spots. Tank is solid though and it’s all there. If anyone is interested i will be selling once i clean it a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 25, 2019)

Great find I like it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 25, 2019)

Those are cool little bikes, like your others too.


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice score...digging the "Stolen fr. ........" graffiti on the rear fender


----------



## John G04 (Jan 27, 2019)

Little progress today. Paint actually looks pretty decent after new wave and and steel wool! It wants to get back on the road!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2019)

Cleaning up pretty decent actually. Chrome on the wheels isn’t done yet will post pics when it is but its cleaning up pretty well after enough scrubbing. Was a little confused on the serial though as it says its a 64 but nothing on the bike looks that new and the wheels are double knurl s2’s. Ivory on frame is nice, maroon is what it is but theres no pitting and still some paint left on it. Chainring looks great to me. Have the seatpost and clamps soaking in apple cider vinegar right now. Bet it will make a cool rider for a kid getting into the hobby!!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2019)

.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 5, 2019)

New wave ?


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 5, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> Cleaning up pretty decent actually. Chrome on the wheels isn’t done yet will post pics when it is but its cleaning up pretty well after enough scrubbing. Was a little confused on the serial though as it says its a 64 but nothing on the bike looks that new and the wheels are double knurl s2’s. Ivory on frame is nice, maroon is what it is but theres no pitting and still some paint left on it. Chainring looks great to me. Have the seatpost and clamps soaking in apple cider vinegar right now. Bet it will make a cool rider for a kid getting into the hobby!![/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> View attachment 944069
> ...


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> New wave ?




New wave, wd40, compound, and steel wool


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 5, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> New wave, wd40, compound, and steel wool




Is New wave the name of a product  ?


----------



## John G04 (Feb 5, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is New wave the name of a product  ?



Yes i believe so


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 5, 2019)

Schwinn is life said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Do I have to keep responding like this for you to tell me what it is or post a pic ? Lol


----------



## John G04 (Feb 16, 2019)

Here it is almost completely done with its younger brother. Just need to take the dents out of the fenders and clean the rear wheel a little more. What do you think?


----------



## John G04 (Feb 18, 2019)

All done not perfect but I think its looks pretty cool! Looks way better from how it looked when we got it. Ready to get another kid into the hobbie and be a reliable rider!


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2019)

It came out great! Nice work. Glad you kept the  Stolen  FR.GA...... artwork on the rear fender. There's gotta be an interesting story behind that


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2019)

A rough diamond polished to an original glow with new wave. Nice job considering the condition it was in.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 20, 2019)

Awesome survivor  !


----------



## John G04 (Feb 20, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> A rough diamond polished to an original glow with new wave. Nice job considering the condition it was in.  View attachment 951985



Thanks!


----------



## BrandonB (Feb 20, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Is New wave the name of a product  ?



I think this is what he was referring to.
Ardex new wave multipurpose cleaner.
New Wave is the newest and best cleaner/degreaser from Ardex


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you , just never heard of that Product.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 20, 2019)

BrandonB said:


> I think this is what he was referring to.
> Ardex new wave multipurpose cleaner.
> New Wave is the newest and best cleaner/degreaser from Ardex



Yep thats it


----------

